# Thanksgiving Boating Suggestions?



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I've spent Thanksgiving on Westwater--great solo trip and would do it again--if my wife would let me...


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

If by out west you mean Wa. Or. and Ca. Thanksgiving is still in the sometimes zone. Most times the rains have come by thanksgiving and it's a good time to be boating (high temps are often in the 50's) or less often the rains have yet to amount to much and pickings can be somewhat slim.
For Thanksgiving I would head to Portland/Hood River if the rains have started the choices and quality of runs will make the hardest part of your day deciding if you want to run Opal Creek or EF of the Lewis or the White Salmon.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> For Thanksgiving I would head to Portland/Hood River if the rains have started the choices and quality of runs will make the hardest part of your day deciding if you want to run Opal Creek or EF of the Lewis or the White Salmon.


Sounds like a nice thanksgiving...lots to be thankful for!!! I will definitely do a little research...I'm going to look into what the water might be like around Truckee too. I know they got a ridiculous amount of snow last year, but I don't know if that makes any difference now. 

Westwater is always a good option too if I need to stay closer to Co.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## barcolounger (Mar 31, 2011)

ednaout said:


> Sounds like a nice thanksgiving...lots to be thankful for!!! I will definitely do a little research...I'm going to look into what the water might be like around Truckee too. I know they got a ridiculous amount of snow last year, but I don't know if that makes any difference now.
> 
> Westwater is always a good option too if I need to stay closer to Co.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


There's no water around Truckee in the fall, with luck you might be able to go skiing though. If you're looking at California, the Smith River might be your best bet. It's a great river system and lots of boaters appear at Thanksgiving, but only if it's raining.


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

So. Or./No. Ca. is my neck of the woods as well and if the rains have come and class 3/4 is what you're looking for it would be hard to beat the Smith in No. Ca. Plus just one watershed to the NE is the Illinois a fantastic class 4 overnighter. I've gone in November and raft support is great at that time of year so enough warm/dry gear can be brought along as it is chilly and gets dark early in November.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Cat canyon or grand canyon kayaking self support assuming you have 9 days off that is.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks again for the thoughts. I wish the self support grand idea could work, but I won't have that kind of time...that'll be a sweet trip one of these days...


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

Diamond down self support


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

Ednaout, I have heard the Lower Kern in Southern CA is still running at good levels. I believe, though I'm not postive, that they are drawing down the reservoir for damn maintnance. The lower Kern is class III-IV and your basic granite boulder sort of river. The weather down there should be doable. If it rains you may luck into enough water to kayak (you're a kakyaker aren't you?) Brush Creek - or even the upper Kern (no reservoir up there - it's all up to mother nature), though that would be a slim chance at that time of year I think. The Kern is up out of Bakersfield CA. I know it well from a past life...if you want more beta or a local contact to ask more questions of, PM me.
Melissa


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I still have room on my Grand Canyon trip. Launching day after T-day, but you may have to miss a couple weeks of school!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH!!!! Unfortunately, missing school is totally out of the question. I just have to keep in mind that AFTER school ends, I will have a great schedule to take boating trips, as my heart desires!

Thanks though. I really appreciate the invite!


----------

